# specific dates for pigs to be born between for 4H



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Anybody know of the dates for pigs to be born between so they can be shown for 4H, Im thinking ahead for next year so the 4H kids can buy pigs in county instead of traveling to a different county to buy them.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at your county rules. In MY county which is 900 miles away from you has a weight limit and a December 1 of the previous year for birth of gilts.

For our late July fair we like to have late January or early February pigs.

Jim


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It's going to depend upon what the dates are for your county fair.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You need to check with your county office, and the dates of your fair will determine birth date. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We went to look at 4H pigs today for DS. The guy likes to have them born right at the end of Jan beginning of Feb for our fair around August 1.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The 4H kids need to bring market weight hogs to the Fair. That's around 225-240 pounds. So when they buy then depends on the Fair date and how long it'll take to grow them out. The Fair around here is around Labor Day.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

You need to check with the rules in your county. Our county fair has an absolute bottom weight of 230 pounds for the fair which is mid-July. Most of the pigs go to the buying station after the fair and they don't want anything under 230. The recommended birthdate for our county is mid-January to mid-February. You need to plan on at least 6 months for a market sized pig. We have had pigs from the same litter range from 230 to 295 at the fair so there is a huge range possible there.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

It is important to know not only the dates of the local county fairs, but the date of the state fair, because if the club member does well locally, they will most likely go to state. Your pig must be ready to show locally but not too heavy to place well at state.


----------

